# 500th Post!



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 22, 2006)

Well it's only taken me more than 3 years but I have finally reached 500 posts.  Out of that I think that most of them would have been in the last 6 months.  I was a big lurker before that and I think I was even browsing the website for a good 6-12 months before I even registered.  Hopefully the next 500 posts won't take so long!

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 22, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 22, 2006)

I always found that the first 500 posts were the hardest, but by that time, I was comfortable enough that with my conversations, the posts were rolling in.  

And congratulations.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 22, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2006)

Congrats, Olaf!


----------



## Nyaricus (Sep 22, 2006)

Y'know, while it may only be 500 times you've spoken out on these forums, I still always see your name in many of the same convos I'm in, and I always tend to be in agreeance with your stance. You seem to be a nice guy with a similar mindset as myself, and I tend to like your posts.

Can't wait to see the next 500 

cheers,
--N

(edit: I should note that I'm a hardcore, and once I got rolling here, I couldn't stop  I've been a member for a year and a month, and I'm at about 1900 posts - Almost halfway to second level!!  )


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 22, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Y'know, while it may only be 500 times you've spoken out on these forums, I still always see your name in many of the same convos I'm in, and I always tend to be in agreeance with your stance. You seem to be a nice guy with a similar mindset as myself, and I tend to like your posts.
> 
> Can't wait to see the next 500
> 
> ...




Yeah, that would probably be because most of my 500 posts have come in the last couple of months.  I'm slowly building my post per day count up.  It was 0.08 posts per day.  Now I think I'm above 0.40!  Considering some people are in the 10+ bracket I feel a little slow off of the mark.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks to all.  Less than halfway to 2nd level!

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Nyaricus (Sep 22, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Yeah, that would probably be because most of my 500 posts have come in the last couple of months.  I'm slowly building my post per day count up.  It was 0.08 posts per day.  Now I think I'm above 0.40!  Considering some people are in the 10+ bracket I feel a little slow off of the mark.
> 
> Olaf the Stout



Not counting those 5 months of deleted data, I'm at approximately 8.5 posts/day. Not bad, all considered 

cheers,
--N


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey, Ny, whats happening? Love the new avatar!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 22, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Not counting those 5 months of deleted data, I'm at approximately 8.5 posts/day. Not bad, all considered
> 
> cheers,
> --N



 Is that supposed to be good?


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 22, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is that supposed to be good?




Ouch.  hehe.


----------



## Nyaricus (Sep 23, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, Ny, whats happening? Love the new avatar!



n2m man, I just for some reason couldn't get my ogre back on, so I went with Slipknot 

Or are you talking about my piratey yoda? I've swithced like 3 times in as many days, plus I haven't been getting the best amounts of sleep... 

*Jdvn1*, you're just a big, mean, bully


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 23, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Or are you talking about my piratey yoda?



The slipknot, it is freakin' sweet! I didn't recognize it as a slipknot at first, it actually looked like some kind of glass container to me.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> *Jdvn1*, you're just a big, mean, bully



Aww, I'm just joshing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 23, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Aww, I'm just joshing.



I think he knew.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 23, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> n2m man, I just for some reason couldn't get my ogre back on, so I went with Slipknot (



Never seen the n2m abbreviation before. What does it mean?


----------



## Nyaricus (Sep 24, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The slipknot, it is freakin' sweet! I didn't recognize it as a slipknot at first, it actually looked like some kind of glass container to me.



Here's a page with the reverse-coloration of the Slipknot Tribal S; just stick it in paint and click on 'reverse colors' and voila! the colors I have for my dp. [sorry, can't find other mage for your. link)

As for n2m, that menas "not too much" 

cheers,
--N


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 1, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Aww, I'm just joshing.




I always liked people named Josh saying that - I feel as if Josh was a disease and that by joshing others, they're spreading that disease.

[Heck, think of how common a name that is.  ]


----------



## Nyaricus (Oct 1, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I always liked people named Josh saying that - I feel as if Josh was a disease and that by joshing others, they're spreading that disease.
> 
> [Heck, think of how common a name that is.  ]



DM, you'd odd man. But, in the same breathe, I like you


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 1, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> DM, you'd odd man. But, in the same breathe, I like you




I'm just joshing ya.

And so the disease spreads!!  Bwahaha.


----------



## Nyaricus (Oct 3, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm just joshing ya.
> 
> And so the disease spreads!!  Bwahaha.



What if I jostle you for that? Are you going to get jostleitis? Hmm, HMMM?


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 4, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> What if I jostle you for that? Are you going to get jostleitis? Hmm, HMMM?




Jostleitis?  What kind of crazy talk is that?

*walks away shaking his head - "Jostleities"*


But you should stay away from with your jostles.  I have jostlephobia.


----------



## Nyaricus (Oct 4, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Jostleitis?  What kind of crazy talk is that?
> 
> *walks away shaking his head - "Jostleities"*
> 
> ...



Now, you're talking crazy talk. Are you a fatbeard or somehting?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 4, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm just Jdvn1ing ya.
> 
> And so the disease spreads!!  Bwahaha.



Since I started this round of it.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 5, 2006)

Jdvn1ing?  Is that the TRUE reason why you have so many clones?

Oh and Ny, I am neither fat nor do I have a beard.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 5, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Jdvn1ing?  Is that the TRUE reason why you have so many clones?



You're assuming there's only one reason?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 5, 2006)

One of many.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 5, 2006)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> One of many.




Yeah, I guess he would have multiple ways to gain clones in case one is ever compromised, he'd had numerous other ways to fall back on.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 5, 2006)

Using the the flesh batter in the cloning machine again, eh?   

You might want to check to see if you have pips underneath one of your eyelids.
Kudos to anyone who can name the movie this refrences to.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 5, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I guess he would have multiple ways to gain clones in case one is ever compromised, he'd had numerous other ways to fall back on.




As much as Knight Otu messes with his clones, he's got plenty of backup clones.

Or else he pays Lucas VERY WELL.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 5, 2006)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> As much as Knight Otu messes with his clones, he's got plenty of backup clones.



I wonder where he keeps his clone batter. I store mine in the fridge.  

Unfortunately, my mom thought it was jell-o, topped with whipped cream and ate it last night. So I had to whip up some more clone batter this morning.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 5, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I wonder where he keeps his clone batter. I store mine in the fridge.
> 
> Unfortunately, my mom thought it was jell-o, topped with whipped cream and ate it last night. So I had to whip up some more clone batter this morning.




Better hope you don't put in the clone activation ingredient until you need it.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 5, 2006)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Better hope you don't put in the clone activation ingredient until you need it.....



The ingredient doesn't get added till I need it. Thankfully.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 5, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The ingredient doesn't get added till I need it. Thankfully.




Probably good.  I don't think I could stand multiples of my mother.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 5, 2006)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> As much as Knight Otu messes with his clones, he's got plenty of backup clones.



Yep, I have to keep production constantly going.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 5, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Probably good.  I don't think I could stand multiples of my mother.



Is your Osessive/Compulsive? Mine obsesses over the little details in life and is a compulsive complainer.    :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 5, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Probably good.  I don't think I could stand multiples of my mother.




Could be worse. Could be the mother-in-law.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 5, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yep, I have to keep production constantly going.




Not to mention making the Oompa Loompas work overtime to keep that production ahead of things.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 5, 2006)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not to mention making the Oompa Loompas work overtime to keep that production ahead of things.



 I fired the Oompa Loompas once I had enough Jdvns to run the production.

Though, I hear they're looking for a job now. Are you hiring?


----------



## BOZ (Oct 5, 2006)

"So you're telling me I could fire my whole staff and hire Grunka Lunkas at half the cost?"

"That's right. They think they have a good union but they don't. They're basically slaves."


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Oct 26, 2006)

I've picked the pace up now.  Just over 1 month and I've added another 200 posts.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Aurora (Oct 26, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I've picked the pace up now.  Just over 1 month and I've added another 200 posts.
> 
> Olaf the Stout




I think you can change your sig line then  

Hell, I had 1 post back in Aug of 2002, and then I lurked until just maybe 5 weeks ago when I finally made post #2. Took me 4 years to verify my email address.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Oct 26, 2006)

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think you can change your sig line then
> 
> Hell, I had 1 post back in Aug of 2002, and then I lurked until just maybe 5 weeks ago when I finally made post #2. Took me 4 years to verify my email address.




True, but now I have to come up with something else.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> True, but now I have to come up with something else.
> 
> Olaf the Stout



 "Long time lurker, seven hundred and fourth time poster"?

You just have to change it after you tell me what you think about it.


----------

